# Greetings from Saint-Petersburg, Russia



## DmTr (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi.

I'm not a Mason and, frankly, I don't know about Masonry at all. Except, of course, a lot's of conspiracy theories, couple of fiction books, movies and TV reports. And an article on the Wikipedia. So, the thing that's brings me here is slightly different.

I don't have any friends, mostly because I'm living a very private life. So, last week I've started to search for any interesting online club, which I could join to have fun, discuss some interesting topics and get additional motivation to improve myself. But, to my surprise, in 2017 you cannot just google for online club and find one. There is a numerous of abandoned forums and chats, but you can't find a living one, no matter how you try. I guess, now people are using some kind of different form of online communications.

Anyway, there was a one community, which at first I wasn't take seriously. What can I have in common with the world's most powerful people, who kept ancient secrets and have been secretly controlling my life since I was borned? After a little research I've found that actualy there is probably the place I've looking for. And now I'm asking for your advice. What do you think: is it a right place for me to stay here for a while and try to participate in discussions? I'm open minded about ideas and I'm seeking for some sort of advices. I think that the Masonry could be an interesting way of see things, but I realy don't know much about it so right now I'm not willing to join anything, except of the conversations. Is it ok?

_P.S. I apologize for my low level of English. I'll try to make it better._


----------



## Bloke (Mar 17, 2017)

DmTr said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not a Mason and, frankly, I don't know about Masonry at all. Except, of course, a lot's of conspiracy theories, couple of fiction books, movies and TV reports. And an article on the Wikipedia. So, the thing that's brings me here is slightly different.
> 
> ...



Sounds okay to me.... but some of the topics here require understanding only a Freemason has.... some members get a bit exhausted explaining simple things to non-freemason over and over...

Reddit, that's a cool vibrant platform...

https://www.reddit.com/

But Freemasonry, we're the experts, or at least know something first hand..... the Wikipedia page is not that bad ( when it's not been vandalized)..

(EDITED for minor correction)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Sounds okay to me.... but some of the topics here require understanding only a Freemason has.... some members get a bit exhausted explaining simple things to non-freemason over and over...
> 
> Reddit, that's a cool vibrant platform...
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 17, 2017)

Please hang out, read, ask questions. And don't worry about your English, it's better than some first-language people I know.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 19, 2017)

We are not the world's most powerful people, and havent been controling anyones lives

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ugur (Mar 20, 2017)

welcome russia, to the nice masons


----------



## Bloke (Mar 20, 2017)

See http://russianmasonry.ru/


----------

